# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  ožiljak od epi

## iva1602

rodila sam prije 9 mjeseci i još uvijek mogu napipati prilikom tuširanja ožiljak od epi,malo izbočen... i još se malo kao vidi... jel to normalno?

hoću li to uvijek tako osjetiti pod rukom,tamo gdje je bio rez ili će to s godinama proći?

----------


## Serpentina

Mislim da će ipak ostati mali ožiljak. Kao i svako drugo mjesto koje je šivano - a to je li veći ili manji ovisi koliko je dobro napravljeno.
Što se tiče kvržice, i ja imam kvržicu, nadam se da je normalno. Isto se sve osjeti, prošlo je gotovo dvije godine. 

mrzim ih zbog toga.

----------


## bejb

kod mene se nista ne osjeti.

----------


## iva1602

> Mislim da će ipak ostati mali ožiljak. Kao i svako drugo mjesto koje je šivano - a to je li veći ili manji ovisi koliko je dobro napravljeno.
> Što se tiče kvržice, i ja imam kvržicu, nadam se da je normalno. Isto se sve osjeti, prošlo je gotovo dvije godine. 
> 
> mrzim ih zbog toga.


ženska koja me šivala me koma sašila.... doktori na viziti su se samo pogledavali i pitali tko je to šivao... imala sam hematom u bolnici na tom mjestu i tak.... užas

zato se valjda to još tak osjeća.... strah me drugog poroda da se ne raspadnem.... :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## mjurin40

Ja sam rodila prije 3 godine i još uvijek imam ožiljak,a mislim da će uvijek i ostati,a dosta sam i rezana.

----------


## Anna8

Ja sam rodila prije mjesec dana i imam malo bedasto pitanje- ožiljak mi se poznaje, pa me zanima kak se brijete po njemu, strah me da se ne izrežem po njemu!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## iva1602

> Ja sam rodila prije mjesec dana i imam malo bedasto pitanje- ožiljak mi se poznaje, pa me zanima kak se brijete po njemu, strah me da se ne izrežem po njemu!


ja bi ti savjetovala da još malo pričekaš s depiliranjem.... još je uvijek to friško....

----------


## Anna8

Ma nije meni frka sad, al morat ću kod ginića na pregled za 2 tjedna, a i za ubuduće me zanima. Inače, nije da imam iskustva s tim ,al u bolnici su mi rekli da sam jako lijepo zašivena i mislim da mi je to ok zaraslo.

----------


## mjurin40

I ja bih ti savjetovala da još malo pričekaš s time,a kasnije ćeš moći bez problema

----------


## Anna8

Ok, hvala! Ma bitno da kasnije budem mogla!  :Wink:

----------

